# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  ? Trouble In The Enclosure ?

## Lynn

HELP IS HERE !
PLEASE SEE POST # 20
Trouble in the enclosure or a frog is ? sick ?


It is great that one seeks advice ! After all,  that's why we are here !!!    :Cheerful: 
There actually may be nothing wrong  :Joyous:  , or conversely, a change in behavior warrants keeping a close eye on your froggy friend  :Concern:  !

'patience is a virtue'  AND  'time is of the essence'

If there is trouble in the frog enclosure  :EEK!:   it will be very helpful if one could provide as much of the following information as possible:
THEN---- post this information in the proper forum area to get advice from FF members that keep the same frog   :Frog:  so there is no confusion  :Confusion: 

1-size of enclosure
2-# on inhabitants - specifically ( if there is another frog ---size differences ?)
3-humidity
4-temp
5-water - type - for both misting and soaking dish
6-materials used for substrate
7-enclosure set up i.e. plants( live or artificial) wood, bark etc -how were things prepared prior to being put into the viv
8-main food source
9-vitamins and calcium ? ( how often )
10-lighting 
11-what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
12-when is the last time he ate
13-have you found poop lately
14-a pic would be great ( including the frog )  any little cell phone pic is fine
15- how old is the frog 
16-how long have you owned him
17- is the frog wild caught or captive bred
18- frog food-  how often and if its diverse what other feeders are used as treats
19- about how often the frog is handled 
20-is the enclosure is kept in a high or low traffic area

If I have left anything out, please feel free to chime in !  :Smile: 
Lynn -AND --  Thank You Grif !!!!!!!!

----------

matt palm

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> It is great that one seeks advice ! After all,  that's why we are here !!!   
> There actually may be nothing wrong , or conversely, a change in behavior warrants keeping a close eye on your froggy friend  !
> 
> patience is a virtue  AND time is of the essence 
> 
> If there is trouble in the frog enclosure   it will be very helpful if one could provide as much of the following information as possible:
> THEN post it in the proper forum area to get advice from FF members that keep the same frog   so there is no confusion 
> 
> 1-size of enclosure
> ...


Don't forget feeding schedule :Smile:  how often and if its diverse what other feeders are used as treats?

----------


## Lynn

> Don't forget feeding schedule how often and if its diverse what other feeders are used as treats?


Thanks Grif  - I added  that as  # 18 !!!!!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thanks Grif  - I added  that as  # 18 !!!!!!


Oopse :Wink: 

I don't know how I missed that. Lol!

How about how often the frog is handled and whether the enclosure is kept in a high or low traffic area.

----------


## Lynn

great !   :Pride: 
# 19 and #20

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> great !  
> # 19 and #20


How often do you perform maintainence? Remove fecies? Change substrate and clean the enclosure? What do you use to clean the enclosure? How often do you change the frogs water source?

----------


## Lynn

please see post #20

Trouble in the enclosure or a frog is ? sick ?
It is great that one seeks advice ! After all, that's why we are here !!!   :Cheerful: 
There actually may be nothing wrong :joyful:  , or conversely, a change in behavior warrants keeping a close eye on your froggy friend  !  :Concern: 

'patience is a virtue' AND 'time is of the essence'

If there is trouble in the frog enclosure  :EEK!:  it will be very helpful if one could provide as much of the following information as possible:
THEN---- post this information in the proper forum area to get advice from FF members that keep the same frog  :Frog:   so there is no confusion  :Confusion: 

1-size of enclosure
2-# on inhabitants - specifically ( if there is another frog ---size differences ?) :Frog: 
3-humidity
4-temp
5-water - type - for both misting and soaking dish
6-materials used for substrate
7-enclosure set up i.e. plants( live or artificial) wood, bark etc -how were things prepared prior to being put into the viv
8-main food source
9-vitamins and calcium ? ( how often )
10-lighting 
11-what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
12-when is the last time he ate
13-have you found poop lately
14-a pic would be great ( including the frog ) any little cell phone pic is fine
15- how old is the frog 
16-how long have you owned him
17- is the frog wild caught or captive bred
18- frog food- how often and if its diverse what other feeders are used as treats
19- about how often the frog is handled 
20-is the enclosure is kept in a high or low traffic area
21- describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc)  

If I have left anything out, please feel free to chime in !  :Smile: 
Lynn -AND -- Thank You Grif !!!!!!!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

And this list applies to any species. It is hard to diagnose a problem over the internet. To make sure we give the right advice, we need to know as much information about the frog as possible.

Thanks for putting this list together, Lynn! It is definitely something we need!

----------


## Maddymoo

I may have to print this list because I know full well I will forget it ALL when I need advice!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cyupbh

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I may have to print this list because I know full well I will forget it ALL when I need advice!
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cyupbh


You could copy the link to this thread and then come back when. Needs be.

----------


## Lynn

> I may have to print this list because I know full well I will forget it ALL when I need advice!
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?cyupbh


You could cut and paste it in and out of a word doc ( or similar). It will sure save a lot of typing, and hopefully a lot of  FROGS!!  :Glee: 
Lynn

----------


## Heather

Excellent post!!! Perhaps we could request it be listed in with the care sheets also, if possible. That way this thread can be easily found by everyone and it will not have to be "bumped" for it to be found at a later date  :Wink: .

 :Smile:

----------


## Maddymoo

Printed for future reference :-)


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?znjo3o

----------


## Lynn

> Excellent post!!! Perhaps we could request it be listed in with the care sheets also, if possible. That way this thread can be easily found by everyone and it will not have to be "bumped" for it to be found at a later date .


Hi Heather,
Thanks
I cut and pasted the link to it ----on my own visitors page-for now.
Have a great day ! 
Lynn

----------


## Heather

Great!  :Smile: 

Hope you have a nice day too!  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

REVISED ( 5/10/2014) PLEASE SEE POST #20


*Could this be a sticky ? (of formatted questions)*

GrifTheGreat and I ( flybyferns) threw this list of questions together one day.
When done-- we had a final list of questions to help  "move things along" and save a lot of typing when trying to help a FF member and their frog.

The reason I titled the new thread, at the time , "I whish I had a sticky" was because they were questions that I had typed over and over and over that day when trying to help  FF members.

I see members going back to this thread !!!! ----cutting and pasting the questions--then answering them in a NEW thread! 
It's quite helpful ! It is also a great teaching aid , as the it helps to begin to prioritize the most important information for the care of their particular frog when posted in the proper forum area.


_Trouble in the enclosure or a frog is sick ?
It is great that one seeks advice ! After all, that's why we are here !!!  
There actually may be nothing wrong , or conversely, a change in behavior warrants keeping a close eye on your froggy friend ! 

'patience is a virtue' AND 'time is of the essence'

If there is trouble in the frog enclosure  it will be very helpful if one could provide as much of the following information as possible:
THEN---- post this information in the proper forum area to get advice from FF members that keep the same frog  so there is no confusion 

1-size of enclosure
2-# on inhabitants - specifically ( if there is another frog ---size differences ?)
3-humidity
4-temp
5-water - type - for both misting and soaking dish
6-materials used for substrate
7-enclosure set up i.e. plants( live or artificial) wood, bark etc -how were things prepared prior to being put into the viv
8-main food source
9-vitamins and calcium ? ( how often )
10-lighting 
11-what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
12-when is the last time he ate
13-have you found poop lately
14-a pic would be great ( including the frog ) any little cell phone pic is fine
15- how old is the frog 
16-how long have you owned him
17- is the frog wild caught or captive bred
18- frog food- how often and if its diverse what other feeders are used as treats
19- about how often the frog is handled 
20-is the enclosure is kept in a high or low traffic area
21- describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc)
22- has or was the frog properly quarantined 
_

Lynn

----------


## Lynn

Thank You   "GrifTheGreat"

View Profile: GrifTheGreat - Frog Forum

For help with "Trouble in the Enclosure" _ sticky_ questions.
Two heads are better than one !!!
Lynn

----------


## Tubby0512

My Grey Tree Frog is in a 5 gallon tank, with a water didh, temp and humidy 75, he is 7 months old, had him since he was an egg(saved him from my pool), i use this gooing stuff  feed crickets for his calcium, main diet in spring, summer, and fall are grasshoppers, flies, and cricket. Winter deit is just crickets, i use wood, bark, and moss i get from outdoors and rnse them well. Well he has being acting strange. he eats all the time.  he is usually all over in his tank hopping around. well lately he has been stilling still in a corner. what is wrong with him?

----------


## MsBlueRose

I don't know if you still have this froggy or not, but I to have a grey tree frog that I have had since he was a froglet. He was very high strung when he was younger. I have had him for 3 years this spring and about half way through last fall he started to settle down (a lot). Like I said he was VERY high strung and then it seemed like over night he settled in to being in captivity or something and just stopped climbing the walls of his home for hours on end. I thought he might be getting depressed or sick but with in a few days of him stopping his erratic behavior, he started singing (calling) for the first time since we had had him (which is how I know he is a boy). I think what had happened is he finally settled in to his niche within our family and on top of that he may have reached or is reaching sexual maturity. He is a perfectly happy little frog now, he only climbs the walls on feeding day as he knows food will be coming soon and I think he is trying to get my attention so I will feed him early, lol. Your frog may be experiencing something similar and has started to mellow out a little. I do know that young greys will wander for a long time until they feel they have found their own territory. Since he is a little older now he may have realized that his home is his territory, lol. Greys are pretty mellow frogs for the most part. Honestly, he should be perched quietly in a corner or on a leaf for most of the day. That's just how they are. I hope all worked out with him and he is still with you. My Greys are the sweetest frogs I have ever owned and I am glad they were my first love in the herp world! Hope my post helps out, even if only a little. And if anyone sees something I was wrong about, please feel free to correct me. I want to be as up-to-date as possible on my froggy facts! Thanks!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Lynn

*Is there trouble in the enclosure or a frog is sick ?
It is great that one seeks advice ! 
After all, that's why we are here !!! 

There ,actually, may be nothing wrong ?
A change in behavior warrants keeping a close eye on the frog.
Diarrhea or a break-in-the-skin needs to be treated properly and ASAP !
Possible causes of a problem or illness need to be determined and corrected.

'patience is a virtue' AND 'time is of the essence'

If there is trouble in the frog enclosure it will be very helpful by providing as much of the following information as possible as there are MANY experienced members hear to help  

Start a NEW THREAD
- by cutting and pasting the questions below into the forum area for the frog species you need assistance with. 
- try to answer as many questions as possible. 
- if you do not know an answer to a question say "I don't know" rather than leaving it blank.*

QUESTIONS

1----what 'kind' of frog is it ( what species)
2----please include a photo of the frog 
3----Please include a photo of the frog's current enclosure
4----size of enclosure  ( W" x D" x H" )
5----# on inhabitants - ( if there is another frog --- is there a size difference ? )
6----has or was the frog kept with a different species or with any other tank mate 
7----is there a new tank mate----was the new tank mate quarantined 
8----what is the typical humidity level
9----what temperature is maintained
10---what is, specifically, being used to maintain the temperature of the enclosure
11---describe the enclosure lighting ( very specifically)
12---describe enclosure maintenance ( water changes, cleaning etc)
13---what kind of water is used
-----for misting
-----for the frog's soaking dish
-----is de-chlorinator used / what brand
14---material(s) used for substrate  -  be very specific 
15---enclosure set up:
-----if recent - describe how the enclosure was cleaned
-----plants( live or artificial) if artificial plants are used are they plastic or fabric
-----describe wood, bark , and background materials
16---when is the last time the frog ate
17---have you found poop lately
18---how often is the frog fed
19---what size feeder is given
20---what other feeders are used as treats
21---what is the frog's main food source
22---do feeders roam free in the enclosure or is the frog _bowl fed_
23---vitamins - what brand and how often
24---calcium - what brand and how often 
25---was the frog without calcium for any period of time
26---approximate age of the frog
27---how long have you owned the frog
28---who cared for the frog before you
29---is the frog wild caught or captive bred
30---how often the frog is handled -- are gloves used ( what kind of gloves) 
31---is the enclosure kept in a high or low traffic area
30---has or was the frog properly quarantined (yes or no)
-----for how long
32---has the frog been treated with any medication:
-----for what
-----name of medication
-----for how long
-----what dose 
-----was medication prescribed by a herp vet

Moderation notes :
_Re-created August 10, 2014 to minimize confusion - sticky/locked _  
please see new thread : http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...enclosure.html

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## Lynn

PLEASE SEE NEW THREAD FOR "*TROUBLE IN THE ENCLOSURE*" QUESTIONS
http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...enclosure.html

( STICKY AND LOCKED )
-NEW THREAD CREATED AUGUST 2014

Thanks 

 :Butterfly:

----------

Heatheranne

----------

